# Do males preen each other?



## Keeta (Jan 5, 2013)

We now have 2 rehomed cockatiels. One is definitely male, the other (a lutino)we assumed was also male, but we are not sure. They have taken to preening each other's heads. Will 2 males normally do this, or does this suggest that our lutino could be female?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

2 males can do it
It doesn't have to do with the genders at all because their heads can have those itchy pin feathers that they can't reach so they ask another cockatiel to do it for them


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Certainly. Some males can bond very well, I used to have two males that acted like a bonded opposite-sex couple, and no they were not gay.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

CharVicki said:


> ]and no they were not gay.


You sure?? lol
Some birds really do seem to prefer same-sex birds over the opposite sex!

Yes, two males can bond and preen each other.


----------



## Fairbreeze (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a friend who owns a flock of 22 male cockatiels and they all preen each other, especially in the evenings before they go to sleep so yes two males could preen eachother.


----------

